# testing. testing.



## BEER (May 8, 2006)

just testing to see if my posts actually show up now. i made like 5 or 6 posts last night and today they don't exist so i'm trying to figure out what happened.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

BEER said:


> just testing to see if my posts actually show up now. i made like 5 or 6 posts last night and today they don't exist so i'm trying to figure out what happened.


Hey, sorry about that...when I transfered the site to a new server last night I lost 4 or 5 post in the transfer...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There was a thread on this - The site was moved to a new server - There was bandwidth issues, and the server the site had been on wouldn't always bring up the site.

JS managed to save most of the posts - just a handful didn't make it. They must have been posted around the time of the move. Don't feel bad, 1 or 2 of mine got lost too.

It won't be an issue anymore. Sorry for the problem.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

js said:


> BEER said:
> 
> 
> > just testing to see if my posts actually show up now. i made like 5 or 6 posts last night and today they don't exist so i'm trying to figure out what happened.
> ...


Good, I thought I was crazy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

I started the transfer at 11:00pm last night and moved the database at that time as well... I think all the post that where made between 11:00 and 11:45ish didn't make the transfer. Which if you lost 5, shipwreck lost 2 and I know a new member "executioner" lost his 1 post... that makes 8 lost post...

8 out of 5,500 post isn't too bad... The whole process took about 5 hours to complete. Everything should good to go at this point. More space and a ton of allotted bandwidth now....


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

js said:


> Which if you lost 5, shipwreck lost 2 and I know a new member "executioner" lost his 1 post... that makes 8 lost post...
> 
> 8 out of 5,500 post isn't too bad... The whole process took about 5 hours to complete. Everything should good to go at this point. More space and a ton of allotted bandwidth now....


Not complaining, I'm just happy that I didn't imagine posting something. Did you lose some PM's at the same time?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

But 1 of my posts had the meaning of life in it - so, you guys are out of luck now. I forgot it :-D


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

2400 said:


> Not complaining, I'm just happy that I didn't imagine posting something. Did you lose some PM's at the same time?


Yes, I think did... 

Did you lose any...?

When I was in the middle of doing the transfer, things got interesting between the DNS servers. For about 15 minutes I was watching activity between the old and new servers. I've got a feeling that's what happened to some PM's. They were caught in the cross fire. Everything seems to be fine now...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

js said:


> 2400 said:
> 
> 
> > Not complaining, I'm just happy that I didn't imagine posting something. Did you lose some PM's at the same time?
> ...


Yup, that explains why I never got an answer. I just need to remember what I wrote and send it again. 8)


----------



## BEER (May 8, 2006)

see, i didn't know anything about a scheduled server change, and then when i came here earlier today i noticed i wasn't logged in so i thought that might have been the issue. i thought that maybe i hadn't noticed not being logged in last night and that caused my posts to not show up.


----------

